# Meow-dy!



## TuxieMom (Feb 19, 2007)

Hiya! Well, I'm new here. I have 4 cats...3 tuxies and a ginger kitty. I also have an APBT/GSD mix, a hamster and a ton of fish. My husband and I just bought a house 2 weeks before Christmas and we're all crazy, but the good crazy! Glad to join all of y'all and I'll post some pics up in the pic topic!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome. just saw your kitty pics and they are beautiful. Petts and purrs


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...cool avatar!


----------



## TuxieMom (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks to both of y'all!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Very cute kitties and welcome aboard :!:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You have such lovely cats


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

A big welcome to you , enjoy your time with us.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Tuxie Mom! We're happy to have you join us!


----------

